# hair algae



## justlovemefish (Jul 7, 2005)

hi can anyone please help i have a 40g(uk) heavily planted tank that is getting over run with hair algae can anyone tell me the cause and suggest a cure.


----------



## akamakaveli (May 4, 2005)

Often times hair algae is the result of low c02 or too much light. What kind of lighting do you have/how intense, and are you using any kind of c02 injection and what are its levels? Some use seachem excel as a fert and I've heard it can help with algae. Gl


----------



## justlovemefish (Jul 7, 2005)

akamakaveli said:


> Often times hair algae is the result of low c02 or too much light. What kind of lighting do you have/how intense, and are you using any kind of c02 injection and what are its levels? Some use seachem excel as a fert and I've heard it can help with algae. Gl
> [snapback]1146845[/snapback]​


hi i am running arcadia freshwater 38watt and a arcadia origanal tropical 38watt which gives me just under the 2watt per gal recomended i am not using any co2 systems and my plants are doing great but could this be a reason for the hair algae thanx for the help.


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

slimy hair? could be blue-green, a bacteria. theres another thread where were bitchin bout algea


----------

